
Page View Metric Dying - But What Will Replace It? - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/page_view_metric_dying.php
======
DaniFong
Users dependent? Dollars earned?

------
alaskamiller
eyeballs will still be used but attention metrics will become more and more
important. stuff like bounce rate, time on site, number of clicks/actions, and
so on. someone can come up with a refined formula for all this but the
adoption is based on the advertising platforms (adsense or ysm), not so much
the regular users.

the day that google changes it, let me know. that's when it's actually
important.

